# A Good Find?



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

Recently I have been searching around for hand planes, at yard sales, flea markets, with absolutely no luck until today!

Went to a local yard sale and I was one of the first people at the place. I immediately saw this box that didn't have a sticker on it. I asked how much, the woman who was taking the money said $10.00. So I took it no questions asked!

Looks like a few of Stanley Hand Plane parts. Haven't really gone through the box yet! So eager too though! I've counted what appear to be about 4-6 full planes!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You certainly got a bargain there. You'll have to go through every piece to see exactly what you have. Right now it's either a box of paperweights, or the start of some hand tools.









 







.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks like a nice box of parts. 220, newer 118, is that a stanley mortise butt chisel plane in the rear? That's certainly worth the $10 right there for collecting, though I don't know how much anyone NEEDS one. Looks like some frogs, and various parts. Separate it all and let us see more! If it is some frogs and parts, why? If there's only parts of planes it might be worth going back and asking where the rest of the parts are. Broken? They were my late husbands and I don't know. My basement is full of stuff like that and I just grabbed a box of it to clear up some space for my canned jars of plum jam (one can dream right?)


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

yep, that box would have gone home with me too. Nice grab. I can't wait to see what in it, and its not even mine.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

i'd buy that box for 10 bux.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Can't wait to see what that top plane is, looks like a dado or rebate. I think I see a trammel point and a side rabbet plane among those steel block planes. Looks like they may have come from a school.


----------



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't mean to raise this thread from the dead.. Right after this, I moved across the state, and haven't been active making anything. But I just got back into the thick of things. So here is an update to what was in the box.

1. Mortising Plane PAT# 2579911
2. No. 79 Stanley Rabbet Plane (missing the blade)
3. Type 6 Bedrock lever Cap
4. 7 -No 4 Stanley Lever Caps (various conditions)
5. 8 Stanley Handplane 2" Frogs (unsure to what they go too)
6. 22 Various irons
7. Stanley No 118 complete, 2 missing parts, 1 body
8. 3 No 220 bodys
and then a bunch of tiny odds and ends.

I went back, and this was the only box. Most of the irons are in a decent condition. So I'll end up keeping most of them to add to my collection other than a few which look like they were being heat treated and ended up burning the steel. 

But once again, sorry for the VERY delayed update.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Good haul! :thumbsup:


----------

